

Americans Have Spent An Estimated $5.9 Billion Repairing Their Damaged iPhones - 001sky
http://www.cultofmac.com/191579/americans-have-spent-an-estimated-5-9-billion-repairing-their-damaged-iphones/

======
skeptik
Nonsense. About 85 million iPhones have been sold in the USA to date. $5.9
billion would be $70 in repair costs for each and every phone sold. In my
experience, it costs about $50-$150 to repair a (reparable) iPhone, so this
would suggest -- conservatively! -- that approximately one in every two phones
is repaired. I call BS. They're probably counting replacements, many of which
would happen anyway. For example, I didn't bother to fix a slightly cracked
screen on my 3G, but simply waited until the 4 came out and upgraded then.
This "study" would probably regard the entire price of the new iPhone 4 as the
cost of the damage to the 3G, but of course I would have upgraded even if the
3G had been pristine.

------
qq66
This really comes down to whether you put your iPhone in a case or not. If you
don't, you're either very careful or it's a matter of time before your screen
breaks. If you put it in a case, your phone becomes 50% thicker and much
uglier, but it becomes basically indestructible (at least 25 drops from waist-
height onto concrete).

------
mtgx
Sorry to say, but as a customer that's what you get for buying a glass phone.

~~~
jasomill
According to the last actual study[1] SquareTrade published, accident rates
for the iPhone 4 were only 15% greater than for comparable Android phones that
aren't "made of glass," so unless other high-end smartphones are significantly
cheaper to repair (maybe) or replace (no), the headline is mostly just saying
"in the past five years, Americans have broken a shit-ton of expensive
smartphones," using the iPhone as an example because it's the most
recognizable brand.

Link bait? Of course it is. Of exactly the sort one might expect from, say,
_the PR department of a company selling smartphone insurance_.

[1] [http://www.squaretrade.com/cell-phone-comparison-study-
nov-1...](http://www.squaretrade.com/cell-phone-comparison-study-nov-10)

